# Hawke scopes



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* Just Received My Hawke Scope from Camera Land Inc ,NY This afternoon --ITS A KEEPER going to make a fine Varmint scope---Endurance-5-15x50 SF has a Illuminated LR Dot reticle ---Close out sale Great buy 179.00 to my door.. I have other Hawke Models and all work Great -------------svb---P.S. I have no ties with the Company just a Happy Customer *


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I've heard of them and heard good things, but I have never looked through any. How to do like the illuminated LR dot ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Hawke gives a shooter a lot for the money with its Chinese glass. I have a variable power one with an adjustable objective on a .22 bolt-action Marling rifle. I take out a lot of small varmints with CCI .22 Quiet ammo from the garage and the Hawke allows me to adjust for parallax down to 30 feet, yet with the mil-dot reticle, it works great at 100 yards, too.

Hawke makes some competitive glass, as well, in its higher-end lineup like Swampbuck has. Reticles are etched into the glass now, too.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* I Haven't mounted it yet but just looking it over its a mighty fine scope--Crystal clear and easy to use adjustments --Guess I'll have to buy a new gun to put it on LOL--I like the LR dot 1/8" moa and 2 small dashes under dot for longer shots-Only THE DOT illuminates---The rheostat for the illumination works nice . No clicks just turn it on and rotate. The dot gets brighter and dims when you turn it down-----* :biggrin: I like--------svb


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

I have tossing around the idea of picking up one of their crossbow sights for my Barnett Ghost. The scope that came with it is pretty awful. The hawke scopes offer compensation out to 100 yards with their reticle.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Hawke got their foot in the door early on when crossbows were gaining strength in the market, because of the very fact of the poor quality scopes that came with the bows and have improved them since. Now, if Burris would put its technology of the Eliminator into a more compact design for crossbows, it would blow away the competition.

It can get tricky verifying yardage with one tool and then switching to the crossbow optic - all the while a deer or other animal keeps changing the range. Five-yard increments - even with the outstanding speed of the Ghost 410 - can mean the difference between success and failure, especially at ranges approaching 100 yards.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Just got the Hawke mounted on my Mini 14 today----Shooting here at home 50 yds. Very happy with the scope. After sight-in kept her in a Nickel at 50--Than tonight I use reflective thumb tacks 3" apart on the target and Red gun light on top of scope . . Boy do they look like coyote eyes shining back. Shot between the eyes. Fun practice, all 5 coyotes died LOL---I'll get to camp for longer practice--Sure Glad I picked up this Hawke LR Dot. I bet this is going to be a Great Night hunting scope- Be giving her a try soon------------------svb*


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Just got the Hawke mounted on my Mini 14 today----Shooting here at home 50 yds. Very happy with the scope. After sight-in kept her in a Nickel at 50--Than tonight I use reflective thumb tacks 3" apart on the target and Red gun light on top of scope . . Boy do they look like coyote eyes shining back. Shot between the eyes. Fun practice, all 5 coyotes died LOL---I'll get to camp for longer practice--Sure Glad I picked up this Hawke LR Dot. I bet this is going to be a Great Night hunting scope- Be giving her a try soon------------------svb*


your not going to show a picture of the Mini 14 ?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Here's a couple of Mini-14 pic's Buddy------------------svb*


----------

